# site near to Skipsea this w/end?



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi does anyone know of a site on the Skipsea side of Bridlington that is open at this time of year? the nearest I know is Greengrass park just outside of Beverly.Does anyone know of anymore that they may share?
thanks 
terry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There is a cl at Flamborough 
Mr R Styles Tel 01262 851131
Hartendale Farm
Flamborough
Bridlington

it is in the campsite database cause I put it there :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=928

Jacquie


----------



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

Try Mr.Moos(real name,honest!)I think it's a caravan club CL.It is just along the main hornsea to skipsea Rd past the golf course at far grange.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi colyoung thanks I know it well,we used to stay 200 yds up & across the rd at Skipsea grange (now gone bust)Any more??????????
terry


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

Stayed on Mr Moo's twice, it is a CL, about 3/4 mile walk into Skipsea it has a grassed area and hardstanding on the car park both with electric, nice clean toilet/washroom and small cafe/icecream parlour which sells its own icecream from its own dairy cows, beach is 1/4 mile walk done footpath, good for winter fishing and a "prehistoric" beaver dam in the small cliff access, not much in Skipsea though, you can always nip into Hornsea or Bridlington


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Long time since I stayed here [out of season] but well worth a punt if you want 'away from it all' type of site.
Mill Farm Country Park, Mill Lane, Skipsea
You may already know it, but in my opinion, it aint a Country Park per se but very pleasant as I recall.

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Have a feeling we passed Mr Moos not long ago and the camping bit looked closed. There are a few sites between Skipsea and Hornsea though so you shouldn't have too much of a problem. 

You could go the other way and try Wilsthorpe or Fraisthorpe, not sure if either are still open but both great little sites. 

We are going up there next weekend , I was brought up around there and spent many hours fishing on Skipsea beach with my dad. We always wild camp in the lay -by at Bracey Bridge, it is marked on the MHF map by my good self, a lovely place to stay I was born in the village next to it. 

If you need any more info let me know , I have a number of family members around that area so can find out most things through the grape vine as they say.

Mandy


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Have a feeling we passed Mr Moos not long ago and the camping bit looked closed. There are a few sites between Skipsea and Hornsea though so you shouldn't have too much of a problem.
> 
> You could go the other way and try Wilsthorpe or Fraisthorpe, not sure if either are still open but both great little sites.
> 
> ...


We are also looking for somewhere near Skipsea Aldbrough next weekend prior to and also after the Swift rally so any info on small campsites in ths area will be welcome.

Motorhomer2


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Motorhomer2 we are back on greengrass -01964542112- having changed plans to next week after seeing w/forcast,it is about 6 mls from Hornsea and 8 to Brid, if that's any good for you.
terry
its in the campsite database


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

maddie said:


> Hi Motorhomer2 we are back on greengrass -01964542112- having changed plans to next week after seeing w/forcast,it is about 6 mls from Hornsea and 8 to Brid, if that's any good for you.
> terry
> its in the campsite database


THanks Maddie

We are on the Swift rally & had thought about adding hts on to either side of it. We used to stay on other halfs sisters drive but thet have now moved to an old cottage in Aldbrough with parking that cant be accessed by a motorhome. Not a lot open this time of the year that way is there.

Motorhomer


----------

